

Ask HN: Which Engineering Blogs do you follow? - ashitvora

I like to follow engineering blogs of successful companies to know more about different technologies they use, technical problems they face, and other interesting stuffs they share.<p>I follow Twitter, LinkedIn, Rapleaf and Digg.
======
damien7579
Two good Microsoft technology ones (ASP.NET/MVC/C# etc)

<http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/>

<http://www.hanselman.com/blog/>

Yahoo user interface blog:

<http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/>

Jeff Atwood's blog (lot of various things):

<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/>

